# Hot Chocolate



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Found my grandma's recipe for homemade hotchocolate as well as one that my mom used ..

*Grandma's Hot Cocoa Mix*

3 c. instant dry milk powder
1/2 c. sugar
1/4 c. cocoa
1/8 tsp. salt

Mix well. Place all ingredients in large wide-mouth jar. Fill a cup 1/2 full with mix. Pour boiling water over it and stir. Makes 10 cups.

*Mom's Homemade Hot Cocoa Mix*

2 1/2 cups powder milk
1 1/2 cups powder sugar
1/2 cup granulated sugar
1 cup coffee creamer
3/4 cups pure cocoa powder

Mix all ingredient into one large bowl and stir with wisk till mixed evenly.

Spoon mixed dry ingredients into a sifter and sift over "canning-jar" funnel into glass canning jars. Cap the jars and when ready to use, spoon 3 tablespoons of mix into one cup of hot water.

I would love to see what you all have for recipes!


----------



## Littlebit (Apr 20, 2010)

:thankyou: Love hot cocoa. Looks like some good recipes.


----------



## Akaalbany (Apr 8, 2010)

Yummy Going to try that. Also can add about a teasp. instant coffee to the cup to make a fancy tasting coffee drink.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

See, where I come from, thats hot chocolate. NOT hot cocoa. Hot cocoa is cooked in a pot over a low heat ( simmered) and it has just a pinch of cinnamon and nutmeg in it.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Genevieve said:


> See, where I come from, thats hot chocolate. NOT hot cocoa. Hot cocoa is cooked in a pot over a low heat ( simmered) and it has just a pinch of cinnamon and nutmeg in it.


Yep. That's the way I make it; usually 2 quarts at a time. MMMMMMMM :beercheer:


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> Yep. That's the way I make it; usually 2 quarts at a time. MMMMMMMM :beercheer:


You didn't show me the cocoa beans when I visitedd your farm.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

My mom has a recipie for what we call "Russian Tea," and it's REALLY REALLY good!

Equal Parts Tang and Country Time Lemonaid mix (I know, I know)
All Spice
Cinnamon

Mix the tang and country time together, then stir in all spice and cinnamon untill you can see them in the mixture (not a whole lot, she just kinda, plays with it, ya know?).

Spoon soome into a cup, pour boiling water over it. 

Stir. 

Enjoy!

Now, if I could just figure out a way to make it WITHOUT tang and country time, I'd be all set!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

sailaway said:


> You didn't show me the cocoa beans when I visited your farm.


Didn't show you the tuna, peanut butter, canned veggies, canned fruit, canned meat, powdered Gatorade, powdered lemonade, chicken and beef bullion, coffee, tea, sugar, salt, spices, honey, pasta, wheat, rice, oats, beans or bullets either.  Then again, you didn't ask. 

I don't do cocoa or coffee beans. Freeze dried coffee and powdered cocoa are pretty stable for a few years on the shelf.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Diego2112 said:


> My mom has a recipie for what we call "Russian Tea," and it's REALLY REALLY good!
> 
> Equal Parts Tang and Country Time Lemonaid mix (I know, I know)
> All Spice
> ...


My mom used to bring that to deer camp! But she also added a bit of the powdered/instant lipton tea to it! We used to get a thermos of it to take out with us in the morning while we would sit and wait for deer!
Now my dad--different story he took the Russian Tea and added a bit of Apple barrel schnapps to it first thing -- said it kept him warmer that way!


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

*Dry Cocoa Mix*

This is the cocoa recipe I use. It is from Hot Cocoa Mix | Hillbilly Housewife

4 cups instant nonfat dry milk powder
1-1/2 to 2 cups sugar
1 cup powdered non-dairy creamer 
2/3 cup unsweetened cocoa

Measure all of the ingredients into a dry clean bowl. Use a whisk to sort of stir everything together. Put in a sealed canister. You could add 1/4 cup of instant coffee for a nice mocha flavor.
To Prepare: Spoon 1/3 cup of the hot cocoa mix into a cup or mug. Add boiling water to the top, stir and serve.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks, md. I like the idea of adding a little instant coffee, too!


----------

